# Thetford GC: Update and Info



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2011)

Right chaps. Three weeks to go. Confirmed 13 with another two possibilities to take us to 15. 

Callaway Kid
Swingslow
Potor_36
Rob2
Daveyc2k2
Jammydodger
Tiger + 1
sJoe
Plonko
Teegirl
Bobmac
Les

Viscount17 (hopefully)
Swanny32 (hopefully)

The deposit is only Â£5 per person, so rather than worrying about exchanging funds in advance we'll sort it out on the day. 

It would be great to have some prizes on the day. Swingslow has kindly offered to donate a bottle and hopefully GM will be able to provide something. I'm sure I can rustle up something, please PM me if you are able to make a contribution. 

Tiger


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontius is now a definite addition meaning we have 14 confirmed with 2 potentially two more


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Really looking forward to this day now. So we don't need to send any money in advance we are just paying our full fee on the day?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup that's right. Paid the deposit today so I'll collect money on arrival and settle the bill.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 5, 2011)

and my hopeful will be resolved tomorrow, that's the trouble with having more chiefs than indians


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheers Tiger! Looks like it'll be a grand day!

CK


----------



## Plonko (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice one Tiger. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 6, 2011)

it is now definite - I will be joining you

looking forward to it - I also have to do an after match report for our society as it's a potential venue


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like we've got a good number now and it should be a good days golf.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2011)

it is now definite - I will be joining you

looking forward to it - I also have to do an after match report for our society as it's a potential venue
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Great you can make it. I've also spoken to Thetford and they have said our last group can tee off as a fourball so we won't need to have any pairs if Swanny32 can join us


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm impressed with the uptake for this. How many have we got now?

I'm counting down the days!!


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 7, 2011)

Tiger was it 10 am first tee off ?


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Apologies guys but I'm going to have to withdraw, Mum is moving to France on the 25th so that week is going to be a bit hectic and my services are going to be required. Very much interested in taking part one day though so the next time anything is arranged please bare me in mind and I'll do my best to make myself available for it.

In the meantime, if anyone fancies a round sometime then feel free to come down and join me at Forrester Park in Great Totham, decent priced green fees and a good test of golf. The fairways are so tight you have to walk down them sideways.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2011)

15 confirmed Dave so five groups of three with first tee time at 10.30. I'll do the draw this weekend and post the club etiquette as well. 

PLEASE NOTE: DO NOT CHANGE YOUR SHOES IN THE CAR PARK


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll just change my shorts then as usual...! Think they'll be many stinging nettles around gentleman vegetable level that I'll need to think about???!!!

CK


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Apologies guys but I'm going to have to withdraw, Mum is moving to France on the 25th so that week is going to be a bit hectic and my services are going to be required. Very much interested in taking part one day though so the next time anything is arranged please bare me in mind and I'll do my best to make myself available for it.

In the meantime, if anyone fancies a round sometime then feel free to come down and join me at Forrester Park in Great Totham, decent priced green fees and a good test of golf. The fairways are so tight you have to walk down them sideways.
		
Click to expand...

Sham you can't make it Swanny. I have played Forresters before. It's a nice course. Is Craig Lockwood still one of the pros there? He's an old school mate of mine.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2011)

In the meantime, if anyone fancies a round sometime then feel free to come down and join me at Forrester Park in Great Totham, decent priced green fees and a good test of golf. *The fairways are so tight you have to walk down them sideways.* .
		
Click to expand...

Err I'll pass thanks I have enough trouble with the ones at my gaff 

May well be up for that in the autumn. T


----------



## sJoe (Jul 8, 2011)

HI
Looking forward to meeting you all..see you on the 25th..and thanks Tiger..
All the best
Joe


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sham you can't make it Swanny. I have played Forresters before. It's a nice course. Is Craig Lockwood still one of the pros there? He's an old school mate of mine.
		
Click to expand...

He became head professional on May 1st, been playing with him this evening actually. Top bloke and a great pro, he's done wonders for my game and confidence although still a lot to work on.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 8, 2011)

If anyone fancies a round there then let me know, if you fancy arranging an Essex meet there the owner Tim puts together some great deals for societies.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a look at Forrester Park on the way home from work the other day. Looked nice but Driving range next to the car park was a bit scary if you suffer from a hook


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 11, 2011)

The driving range points away from the car part, no danger of hitting any cars. The opposite side of the driving range is the practice ground with a couple of pins stuck in the ground, a bunker etc....not in the best condition but the new Pro is in the process of sorting it all out and getting it in top notch condition.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry chaps my + 1 has pulled out due to work commitments so I need to contact Thetford to see if we can have two fourballs, if not I'm afraid some poor sod will be lumbered with me in a pair. If you know of anyone else that fancies playing to get us back up to 15 let me know.

T


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you ok to get there then Tiger?
Was he your wheels for the day?

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you ok to get there then Tiger?
Was he your wheels for the day?

CK
		
Click to expand...

Was going to jump on the train CK. Know you offered to pick me up on route but that's miles out of your way as you can simply head up the A11. Next meet I organise is going to be on a Friday as I get the car that day!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiger, I'm going straight up the A12, are you anywhere near that? Could try and squeeze another set of clubs in my clio.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Dave Yes I am off the A12 but in Ipswich. Not sure if I'll be en route for you. If I am and you're happy and able to squeeze me in with my stand bag that would be fab. If not don't worry but thanks for the offer


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiger, shouldn't be a problem. How far into Ipswich are you as I don't know it at all.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 13, 2011)

15 confirmed Dave so five groups of three with first tee time at 10.30. I'll do the draw this weekend and post the club etiquette as well. 

PLEASE NOTE: DO NOT CHANGE YOUR SHOES IN THE CAR PARK 

Click to expand...

Tiger, you done this draw yet?


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you ok to get there then Tiger?
Was he your wheels for the day?

CK
		
Click to expand...

Was going to jump on the train CK. Know you offered to pick me up on route but that's miles out of your way as you can simply head up the A11. Next meet I organise is going to be on a Friday as I get the car that day!
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, I'll be bringing Les and Pontius anyway so could be a squeeze!!!

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2011)

15 confirmed Dave so five groups of three with first tee time at 10.30. I'll do the draw this weekend and post the club etiquette as well. 

PLEASE NOTE: DO NOT CHANGE YOUR SHOES IN THE CAR PARK 

Click to expand...

Tiger, you done this draw yet?
		
Click to expand...

I did but awaiting confirmation of whether we can have two fourballs. Will post once I've got that.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok great, really quite excited about this day, just hope I play better than I did last weekend!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok great, really quite excited about this day, just hope I play better than I did last weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

 Last weekend! You were lucky...I hope I play better than I have in my entire life or I am going to look like a prize tit!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2011)

Wonderful gents. Car woes have been resolved so I have no more transport challenges. Thanks to CK, SwingSlow and daveyc2k2 for your kind offers to help. Rock on the 25th!!!!!!!


----------



## sJoe (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Tiger
If you have trouble getting a lift,  I see you already have some offers, send me a message I can pick you up Im coming up from Frinton on Sea so will be passing you I think
All the best 
Joe


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Joe thanks for the offer but managed to wrangle the car off the missus though it will mean a very early start!!! Looking forward to Thetford. Still not heard back from the club but will hopefully be able to announce the draw soon.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope you hear from them soon Tiger. Looking forward to the draw!!


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope it all goes well Tiger. Look forward to reading about the day when I get back from holiday.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Any idea when the next event will be?


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohh, I am a member at thetford.  Nice course, you will enjoy it.   Definitely do not change your shoes in the car park!!!  


What is the date of the event? Monday 25th July?  I might book the day of work and come along....  is there still space...?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohh, I am a member at thetford.  Nice course, you will enjoy it.   Definitely do not change your shoes in the car park!!!  


What is the date of the event? Monday 25th July?  I might book the day of work and come along....  is there still space...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Flarkey!!!!! That fixes everything! Get the day off. I used to live in Attleborough that's a blast from the past. Let me know tomorrow.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Swanny think of Stoke by Nayland, Brett Vale or another course in Essex in September time. Need to see how this one goes first. T


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 14, 2011)

Swanny think of Stoke by Nayland, Brett Vale or another course in Essex in September time. Need to see how this one goes first. T
		
Click to expand...

Here to help  

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Swanny think of Stoke by Nayland, Brett Vale or another course in Essex in September time. Need to see how this one goes first. T
		
Click to expand...

Here to help  

CK
		
Click to expand...

Knew I could count on you


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know one of the greenkeepers up at Stoke by Nayland, he raves about the course.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2011)

I know one of the greenkeepers up at Stoke by Nayland, he raves about the course.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard some great things as well, after Thetford we'll see what the appetite is for another meet this season or whether people would prefer to wait till April.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 15, 2011)

So have we got a full compliment now? Flarkey have you got the day off?? Only 10 days to go!!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Thetford have confirmed that we are ok to play as two three balls and two four balls. I have randomised the players so once I hear from Flarkey I will confirm the draw.


----------



## sJoe (Jul 15, 2011)

HI Tiger ..glad thats  sorted for you. looking forward to the 25th
 Joe


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I dont want to let anyone down last minute, so count me out for this one.  I have a few issues that I can't really control at the minute (such as work and a heavily pregnant wife). So for the mo, its a no.  Sorry.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2011)

No worries Flarkey and hope all goes well with the last weeks of the pregnancy. Being a dad is utterly brilliant. Would you be able to let us know the best hole for longest drive? Preferably on the back nine. Cheers


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, the 13th is a long par 5 with a wide open flat fairway. should do the trick nicely.  And for a nearest the pin the 11th is a decent length par 3.

And for anyone who wants a cheesy video of the course... try this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THqy50jAoHs


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheers Flarkey. Think I'll go for the 16th on nearest the pin though as it gives people something to play for almost up till the end


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, the 16th is a good hole too. Its a nice short 150 yards, lots of bunkers around the green.  and the base of the flag is not visible from the tee - so its there's fair chance for everyone.


----------

